# No trespass orders



## dlfowler (Feb 21, 2007)

I read through all posts but I still have a question regarding no trespass orders. Does the order cover only the individual listed on the order or does it cover the entire household and guests?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am pretty sure it covers the named persons, or as it's commonly known ATAHL.


----------

